# LPG hose ( propane )



## ekotopia (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all - does anyone know if it is safe to use hydraulic hose for propane installation ( between the electric control valve and the stove = 15' )
It;s rated for 3000 psi - so the preassure is not the problem here - is it compatible with the propane.??
Cheers


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

NOt rated...

use the propane hose...

dave


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

ekotopia said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if it is safe to use hydraulic hose for propane installation ( between the electric control valve and the stove = 15' )
> It;s rated for 3000 psi - so the preassure is not the problem here - is it compatible with the propane.??
> Cheers


You are kidding.....Right?????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Liquid tight ≠ Gas tight...  Use ABYC marine-grade and rated propane hose.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

If you can run it (i.e., no sharpcorners, etc.) you can use standard copper tubing (~1/4" id) and compression fittings. I have copper tube on my boat and we've had no problems over the last 13 years. Nice thing is the bilge rats can't chew through it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I doubt your insurance company would be too thrilled about that idea! Best stick to approved equipment.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, we know what the book answer is now but I haven't actually seen a real life answer to the OP's question yet. 

From a garage mechanic view point, I can see that there might be some problems matching up fittings and it might be easier to buy a made up propane hose with the fittings already in place, but boy, I've seen some cheap looking hoses hooked to propane accessories before so hydralic hoses might be perfectly fine, but I don't know. Someone out there probably knows, but it's not worth getting beat up by the monday quarterbacks reading there little rule book instead of actually having hands on experience.

Faster nailed it though. If it all goes south and it's not up to code they have an excuse not to cover the claim if there is one.


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG, if you play with fire, sooner or later you are going to get burn't. Why take a chance with such a hazardous material. It's not pressure you have to worry about, it's the protection provided against the corrosive nature of propane. Maybe it will work, or maybe.....?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Besides which, the hose isn't really the costly part - you'll still have to match fittings, and getting someone to put propane fittings on hydraulic lines may be difficult (or costly)

I really think it will be a false economy to try to cut this corner, esp in light of the insurance implications.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not if..*



ekotopia said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if it is safe to use hydraulic hose for propane installation ( between the electric control valve and the stove = 15' )
> It;s rated for 3000 psi - so the preassure is not the problem here - is it compatible with the propane.??
> Cheers


Not if you have an accident and your insurance company finds out it's not LPG hose.... Stick with LPG rated hose..


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It will also be a huge red flag for a surveyor when it comes time to sell your boat...and could make the difference between a sale and it sitting on the market. 

Also, it was recommended by another member that you could use copper tubing... you could - but it would be recommended to use hose due to the stresses that may occur over a long run...(and it would be cheaper anyways)...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Gas hose has to have a jacket that is pricked (has tiny holes that do not go all the way through). Has something to do with hose otherwise blistering. Just because the hose is rated certain level of PSI does not mean it would work. SOME hydraulic hose might work, others won't.
From my experienced, hydraulic hose is much thicker and harder to work with than the hose that is "certified for LPG". Talking to local hydraulics/hose/fittings specialist I got the feeling he thinks regular hose is actually better but since the junk they sell at marine stores is "certified" that's what is best to use.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend copper tubing, unless you can keep it from vibrating and flexing... it tends to work harden and then bad things happen. It also corrodes in a salt water environment. 

BTW, ABYC recommends swaged LPG gas hose fittings... so measure the lengths fairly carefully. Put chafe protection around the hose wherever it passes through a panel.

Be aware that there may be some slight but significant differences between terrestrial LPG lines and marine ones. In fuel hoses, the ABYC standards and USCG standards require that the fuel hoses be flame resistant, but automotive fuel hoses are not required to be flame resistant.


----------



## finallyjj (Jan 13, 2008)

*LPG Hose*

To EKOTOPIA,

Hydraulic Hose is not approved for use with LPG. Although the pressure of the hose is far more than adequate, there are chemical compounds in LPG that will deteriorate the Hydraulic hose from within. Initially you will not notice any issue, but within weeks/months the hydraulic hose will deterioate and create hundreds of tiny leaks in the hose body.

You should only use hose identified with LPG markings and approved for LPG.

I will be happy to assist you with locating hose for your LPG system.

Finallyjj


----------



## ekotopia (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll go with LPG hose - thanx for the points.
Cheers


----------

